# Anyone going to Wildcat Holiday 2017?



## Real Life Cuber (Sep 22, 2017)

So i'm going to this upcoming comp called Wildcat Holiday 2017. I wanted to know if anyone else is going and if there are any newbies coming. Please leave comments if you are coming.

RLC


----------



## maxcuber322 (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm coming!


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Sep 23, 2017)

maxcuber322 said:


> I'm coming!


Cool!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 23, 2017)

I am going.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm not going! Won't see you there!


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Dec 6, 2017)

Just posted my mains and goals for Wildcat Holiday 2017! Check it out here: 




Who's excited for the comp!??!?!?!??!


----------

